# Found Dog Dilema



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I will try not to ramble. I have to make a decision and I am torn. 

Today while we were out running errands we saw a car in front of us swerve and then we saw why. A German Shepard was in the middle of the road someone honked. The dog ran onto the other side and another car almost hit it. I told my sister to pull over and jumped out of the truck and sat down on the curb and whistled. The dog just stood there so I went over to the dog - yes in traffic I am not the smartest person sometimes. As I approached the dog it cowered down. I tried to put my fingers under the collar but it was too tight. My nephew came over with a leash, by this time traffic was stopped and people were honking and not happy. I couldn't let the dog get killed/hit. We finally got the dog to safety and in the truck. 

We stopped at Petsmart and had him checked for a microchip. They do that for free. 

His fur was matted, his collar was way to tight. I removed his collar and pulled a bottle of water out from under the seat and poured some in a bowl (yes I keep bowls in my truck under the seat). He wouldn't drink but was panting. I had my sister pull off at a park and we got out there and got the dog out and offered the water. He drank slowly but finished it. We put him back in the truck and came home. My sister took a picture and posted it on various sites. 

After observing the dog it appears he has been abused, when you reach for him he cowers. He isn't eating but is so very, very thin. He has worms. His nails are so long! I am guessing he is about a year old, give or take a couple of months. When our basset hound approached him his tail went between his legs and he backed up so fast and hard that he pulled me over. 

We put the basset in the back yard and GS (his temp name) is on the enclosed front porch with me. He slept for about 4 hours. If I leave the room he sits up and whines until I get back. 

So here is my dilemma, he doesn't seem to have been well taken care of. Do I want to return him to someone that obviously isn't taking care of him? 

It could be that he has been missing for a month and been on his own. That would account for the nails, hair, and being so very thin.

I have searched every lost and found site, including face book (I hate FB), newspapers, thrifty nickle etc for the past 3 months. I see nothing.

What would you do?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Give him a good home.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like you have a new baby! Good for you. Get GS checked out by a vet and start loving him.

BUT DAMNIT...NEXT TIME YOUNG LADY, please do not stop traffic or run out in the road for an animal. I don't want to be perusing the papers and read about a sweet auntie getting hit by a car.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Even if I don't keep him he will be going to the vets on Monday morning at 8:45.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Auntie, you sweet little softy! 
I would look for a breed rescue center. They are well suited to manage a dog that has been abused and neglected. They can find out if he will take rehabilitation and whether he can be a trusted companion. If he passes their tests he will be put up for adoption and if not he will be cared for, returned to health and either trained or given to someone who can deal with a risky dog. He would not be put down unless he is dangerous and beyond control.

There are two ways for a fearful dog to react to any given action; fight or flight. So far he has tried to get away but he might go the other way. Sometimes the hurt has been so bad and gone on for so long they don't recover.
The safe thing for you and the best chance for the dog is a rescue center.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

He is such a beautiful yet sad dog. He is obviously very tired because he has slept most of the day. I wish I could get him to eat something. I have tried dry food, dry food with beef broth, beef broth with rice. He sleeps and drinks water. Oh and he snores LOL

I will keep him separated from the other dogs and have told the boys that they have to be slow and gentle around him. I will talk to the vet on Monday and see what he thinks. He is used to me and my little adventures. The last animal I brought to him was a goat that had a baby stuck, it was a neighbors. They weren't home and I couldn't get it out.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Auntie, the world could use about a billion more just like you.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Auntie, the world could use about a billion more just like you.


There are a few people that wouldn't agree with that. Especially when my Irish comes out.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Cowering like that ... that's a giant red flag for abuse. He might be too ill to eat, so I couldn't say if he might make a long-time companion; but in your shoes I'd feel No guilt about not busting a gut to return him. I suspect he's better off with you.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe try putting something liquid with nutrition value. Something more than water. Or the vet is the best bet. Just get him a dog license and call him yours.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats on the new dog!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree, the world needs more Aunties. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you can, keep him. He needs a good home.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Auntie said:


> He is such a beautiful yet sad dog. He is obviously very tired because he has slept most of the day. I wish I could get him to eat something. I have tried dry food, dry food with beef broth, beef broth with rice. He sleeps and drinks water. Oh and he snores LOL
> 
> I will keep him separated from the other dogs and have told the boys that they have to be slow and gentle around him. I will talk to the vet on Monday and see what he thinks. He is used to me and my little adventures. The last animal I brought to him was a goat that had a baby stuck, it was a neighbors. They weren't home and I couldn't get it out.


With more than a few dogs that we've fostered, we've had to cook up chicken breast, add to cooked rice with warm chicken broth. It's usually been after surgery and they don't have any appetite. One 13 year old girl took 2 weeks of this to get her to eat normally after emergency spay for Pyometra and stomach surgery to remove some rocks.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Irish?! are you a little red haired girl? :welcoming::tongue:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Great idea on the chicken, I don't have a shortage of that. I will go in now and prepare some.

Yes Paul, I am a red head freckles and all. They were cute when I was a child but not so much as an old woman LOL


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, I will hold my lust in check - but little red haired girls are my weakness. Freckles and being ticklish is all part of the fantasy. (it's my fantasy and you don't have to participate)


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

paraquack said:


> With more than a few dogs that we've fostered, we've had to cook up chicken breast, add to cooked rice with warm chicken broth. It's usually been after surgery and they don't have any appetite. One 13 year old girl took 2 weeks of this to get her to eat normally after emergency spay for Pyometra and stomach surgery to remove some rocks.


It worked! I am so glad that I cook up a bunch of chicken breasts and keep them in the freezer. He ate the small amount I gave him. I didn't want him to eat too much at one time so I will give him more in the morning.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

LOL Paul you made me laugh!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What more proof does one need that God loves dogs? He insured your paths intersected. 

What a win for the K-9 world!!!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Keep the mutt and enjoy your expanded family.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Careful.... my mother picked up a germany shepherd one time and while I was feeding it it attacked me - it also went after my mother ONE TIME....

I hope things work out

If I was fairly sure he was abused (and it appears he was) I would either keep him if he seemed to be OK or find a good home for him


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Keep her/him or find it a good home. Screw the "owner" because obviously they don't know how to properly care for an animal.

I've had 3 dogs in my lifetime, A family dog when I was a kid and 2 of my own (both found and rescued). My most recent pup is an old girl of 16 years. When I found her it was at work. Where I worked at the time was a building with a front swinging door and a back door that was an automatic slider. My office was near the back door. My office door was open (which was rare for me to do) and out of the corner of my eye I saw a little brown blur run past me. As I investigated I noticed a puppy had run in and was hiding in shelf in my office. I pulled her out and sat her down. She promptly ran out of my office and down the hall. She got to the end of the hall and buried her nose in the corner shaking. I walked down to her and picked her up. She then proceeded to shit on me and the ground. It was love and she's been with me ever since.

She had no collar and was malnourished so I knew she wasn't taken care of. I tried to find the owner for 3 days but to no avail. When I took her home the first night she slept in my closet for the first week. After that she warmed up to me. I'm positive she is happy I never found them.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

My first dog was from a pound in San Antonio where I went to school. He had worms, the flu, and looked abused. I chose him because when I asked to spend time with him he crawled under my legs and went to sleep.. he still has problems with strangers but I see it as my mission that he has a great happy life....oh and he's an awesome friend. 

I second the chicken and rice meal. It settles upset stomach.. Definitely take him/her to the vet to see about heart worms, tape worms, canine flu...ah try a poached egg too or hard boiled


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I will say I can be a hard and demanding man. There is no exception when it comes to animals. I needed to put that out up front. I hunted with dogs for a long time and had a lot of dogs at one time. Some of the best dogs were found or picked up at the pound. A neglected/abused dog can be fiercely loyal to a good owner. There are things you need to be careful with but even mean dogs can be loyal to thier owner. If you choose to keep it and after a clean bill of health. We use dark beer (Guinness stout) for heart worm prevention. It doesn't take much and is far easier on thier system than the meds. Good luck and make him earn your trust as he will do the same.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for saving the dog, the world needs more people like you. I wouldn't be to judgmental on the owner, it's possible his condition and even his "seem like he's been abused" behavior could have been from him being missing and on his own for a long time.
You checked for a chip, and put up flyers, that is about all you can do to find the owner, after a period, I'd suggest you either keep him or find him a good home. Again, thanks for saving this animal a lot of people would have just drove on by.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie, good on you!
My wife and I have always rescued dogs. That is the only kind we have ever had - either from the roadside (we call 'em ditch dogs) or the pound. Some people seem to think that if they dump their unwanted dogs and cats out in the country, folks will take them in. Well, we do, but many other folks just shoot the dogs. :-?
We have had as many as 8 at a time, we are at 4 now, and when that gets down to 2 we will keep it that way. That's the plan, any way. Once an animal comes into our gates they only leave when they are old and tell us they are ready.................

Of those 4 we have now, one was a stray, a full blood Boxer, that we did end up finding the owner but he didn't want it back. Another is a chocolate Lab that was dumped as a pup, covered with mange and mites and starving. He cost many, many, hundreds of dollars for vet bills.:whew:
The last two came from death row. Literally. An animal control worker had my wife's phone number (a story for another time) and called begging us to take them as they were unadoptable and being put down that very day.

We have had medically challenged dogs, abused dogs, neglected dogs. But they all, each and every one, seem to know when they have it made and are very loving and protective dogs. Over the years we have had so many I have to stop and think hard to remember them all. They all led full, happy, lives with us.:joyous:
But we are getting older and with our own challenges can no longer afford (in more ways than one) to keep doing this. Our rescue horses (another story for another day) are especially expensive.

Auntie - you KNOW what you have to do. And we know you will.:joyous:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Please,keep him.take him to the vet and do what needs to be done to bolster his health.the poor thing does not need anymore abuse.it sounds like the lord was watching over him at that time when you found him.
Thank you for saving him.

As you can probably tell,I have a profound love for dogs.

DOG is GOD backwards.:smile-new:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> ....
> 
> DOG is GOD backwards.:smile-new:


Not this one...
View attachment 12264


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good on you miss Auntie! Hope it all works out for you. German Shepherd is one of the best breeds out there. Super smart and loyal companions. We had 2 growing up so I know first hand what awesome dogs they are. Is he a young dog or a little older?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Not this one...
> View attachment 12264


Your avitar either.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am guessing he is about a year old. I will know more after Monday.

I have been brushing him after I take him for a walk. There is enough hair out there to fill a bed pillow. I have never seen a Shepard lose so much hair when brushed. The pile I have looks like a husky has been brushed.

We are studying mythology and the boys have suggested Oden as his name. Here he is


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I am guessing he is about a year old. I will know more after Monday.
> 
> I have been brushing him after I take him for a walk. There is enough hair out there to fill a bed pillow. I have never seen a Shepard lose so much hair when brushed. The pile I have looks like a husky has been brushed.
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous animal! You are a lucky lady!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

What a good looking dog. Once I get a more regular schedule and perhaps some more room I would love to get a German Shepard or a Sheppard mix. Only problem will be getting along with my chihuahua lol


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We recently took in a dog one of my cousins found. And a nice idea for a chew toy for a big dog is a plastic water bottle filled with tap water. The dog chews on it and when he busts through it squirts water. Be careful of the cap, it could get stuck in his throat.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

James m said:


> We recently took in a dog one of my cousins found. And a nice idea for a chew toy for a big dog is a plastic water bottle filled with tap water. The dog chews on it and when he busts through it squirts water. Be careful of the cap, it could get stuck in his throat.


James, fill the bottle 3/4 full and freeze it. Remove the cap and give it to your dog on a hot day, outside of course. Most dogs push it around bat at it, carry it around and lay on it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy still thinks this is an odd refreshment for our dogs..Frozen Baby Back Rib Bones!...after we eat baby back ribs, I freeze them in a plastic bag. On hot days when the dogs are outside hangin out while we work, I get them a few frozen baby back rib bones. They seem to like them.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We used to put ice cubes in the cats water dish. I'll have to try that though.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

He is a beautiful dog. Sounds like you got a wonderful new family member. And he is beautiful as well.

I got my dog Abbott in a similar way. He was running lose in a park near a buys street took me about an hour to catch him. no chip, skinny, malnourished and spooked. Took him to the SPCA and after 2 weeks he was their most active dog. So active people where scared off by his energy levels so I took him and now he is the most loving and sweet dog there is. (unless your the mail man, ups or fed ex guy, or salesman then he barks up a storm and scares people.)


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Funny thing!..I looked out this morning and there's a chubby little Beagle walking down the road...I walked outside and he came running to me...His name was Lucky and his phone number was on the collar!...You could tell this pup was loved but somehow escaped LOL! His mom picked him up 5 minutes after a call to the number on the tag...she thanked me profusely and I thanked her for having a tag and phone on him. I've found many Beautiful dogs here with a collar and no id...chips what so ever!...a pair of pit bulls...a full blood English setter....lots of well fed mutt's too! It's funny how people will have a great dog...you can tell they are taken care of but wont spend a few $$$ on a name tag...what idiots! Lot's of dog lovers like me out there that will return your dog for free!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have returned so many dogs over the years that have tags. A few to the vets because the only ID they had was shot tags.

So an interesting tidbit. I had to take some meds (not the important part) and grabbed a tortilla. As I always do I ripped it in half and set 1/2 down. Oden stole the tortilla I set down. He didn't touch my biscuit or eggs this morning.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

So, he likes mexican... It's a little thing.
He does need to learn that his food is served in his dish and that your food is off limits.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My dog Suzy's story. We were looking for a small dog like a beagle, keeping an eye out, checking the shelters. A cousins kids find two dogs living in the woods. We ask to see them but they are already given away by then. Then one gets given back because the people travel too much. We go to see her, she's in a cage and the rest of the dogs argue over food so she isn't eating. My cousins clean up car wrecks so they basically have a junk yard in their back yard and several junkyard dogs, there was a full size diesel tri axle dump truck at his garage. My this is getting long. At first she barks at us but she eventually rolls over when she's out of the cage, we give her bottled water and come back for her. Got her license, then the vet says she has tested for a precursor to line disease so antibiotics for a few weeks. The end.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I agree Paul!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

What a handsome boy! Good on you fro saving him and best wishes for a happy life together.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What a handsome dog!!! After my rat terrier passes, we want to get a shepard/mix to replace. Very alert looking and seems to know who butters his bread.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Auntie, he is gorgeous and I am so glad he found you! Don't even give a 2nd thought to the owner. Someone who cares about their dog will have a tag on the collar. Oden was not licensed and did not have a rabies tag. That tells me he was was not owned by a responsible person to start with. If you turned him in and the owner was found, the owner would have to pay not only for the license, but also a penalty. In our county, un-neutered dogs pay a whole lot more for license than neutered ones. I didn't catch if Oden was neutered or not. Either way, the owner would be looking at a hefty bill. The tight collar tells me that Oden had probably escaped before and the owner was attempted to prevent another escape. Clearly the dog was not well cared for. The lack of tags says that plain as day. He may have been fed a very restrictive diet and is not used to real food. He will probably be the most devoted dog you've ever had, and if you can't keep him, like others have mentioned, the breed rescue will find good placement for him. Thanks for you kind heart.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Question; Do some states require you to "License" your dog? 

We've never lived in a state where we had to license our dogs. We get an annual Rabies shot and that comes with a tag that vets can ID but its not a license. Just curious.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Auntie- I must admit that I didn't read all the posts on this thread, but I would like to weigh in. I am an unabashed dog lover and rescuer. I have 4 currently, and my first dog was a GS named Major. He was a fantastic companion to a young boy, and he "Lassied" me out of more troublesome situations than I care to remember. I was raised with big dogs like Major, but when I married the love of my life 12 years ago, my lovely bride told me that I was a fan of chihuahuas now, and like any smart married man, I snapped to and replied Yes, Ma'am. (Secret to a happy marriage for all you bachelor types.)

All that being said, we have rescued several dogs over the course of our marriage. I can honestly say that the love and joy that I have received have far outweighed any issues that the adoption may have caused. Just by scanning through the back page, it seems as though you have adopted the pup, and have given him an awesome name! I hope I got that right. God bless you for looking out for an animal that is sure to repay your sacrifice with love and devotion. It warms my heart and restores some faith in humanity. Love that dog for all he is worth, and as I believe Paul S said in another post, attempt to be the person he sees every day. If we could all live up to our dogs perceptions, the world would be a better place.

I am attaching a picture of our newest addition, Moxie, for no reason other than I thinks she's awesome.









She is 2 full pounds of pure ankle biting terror!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Question; Do some states require you to "License" your dog?
> 
> We've never lived in a state where we had to license our dogs. We get an annual Rabies shot and that comes with a tag that vets can ID but its not a license. Just curious.


Yup. County by county.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

He has not been neutered, yet. 

Yes this area requires your dog to have a license and rabies tags. He will get those on Monday presuming of course I get the alternator changed in time.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Dogs are such fantastic animals, I don't understand why there aren't more threads asking about what breed to get as they fill sooo many roles in a preppers life. They are friends, companions, family members, they protect the your property, your family, and your individual life. They warn when danger is at the door, some are big enough to physically protect you others are loud enough to wake you. Long story short dogs are awesome. I always plan to have one.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd avoid off leash areas until the dog has bonded with you


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Personally I prefer smaller mutts just for companions and driveway alarms but if things got bad I'd want a larger dog to chase unwanted critters away.
I know that if I've got Buddy outside I can be working in my shop and never be surprised when a car or person is in the area.

Rabies shots are super needed in my area.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Question; Do some states require you to "License" your dog?
> 
> We've never lived in a state where we had to license our dogs. We get an annual Rabies shot and that comes with a tag that vets can ID but its not a license. Just curious.


We had to send a paper into the courthouse treasurer and pay $8 for the year. It's on her collar along with the rabies tag from the vet.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I am envious. I have a lab, and it has absolutely no watchdog characteristics at all.

A German shepard is just as friendly and loyal and smart, and it will naturally be protective of you and your home.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Around here near all the towns sell the license They dont normally nag unless the dogs get out a lot. That makes the dog lady mad. The dog with a rabies tag and a city license is ready to rumble. Great job on rescuing that poor pup Auntie. There is a special place in heaven reserved for folks like you. Hope he dont turn out to be a chicken killer. The best dog i ever had come free like that. He would wipe out the whole hen yard and be back home by daylight. Dummy pulled is dog tag off going back under the fence and he was busted. it took us years to make payments for all them dead fowls. Anyway if he does...beat him with a dead chicken. Hold the chicken by its head i made a big mess trying to clobber a later dog using the wrong end of a chicken. Those cluckulas can apparently get explosive when pressurized.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

any updates on your new pup?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

He has an appointment in two weeks to get a follow up and neutered. We got him all his shots and worm medicine. He is a great dog and asleep at my feet as I type this. The vet said he is about a year old and needs to gain weight. He has learned his name, and the commands sit and come. He does not like the UPS man and is still scared of the basset hound.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> ... beat him with a dead chicken. Hold the chicken by its head i made a big mess trying to clobber a later dog using the wrong end of a chicken. Those cluckulas can apparently get explosive when pressurized.


LOL priceless!


----------



## Josephine (Aug 7, 2015)

I get really happy of your story Auntie! I think you were ment to meet. :joyous:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Question; Do some states require you to "License" your dog?
> 
> We've never lived in a state where we had to license our dogs. We get an annual Rabies shot and that comes with a tag that vets can ID but its not a license. Just curious.


Not in Florida.
At least in any part we have lived in. Some of the ritzy places might.
Just annual rabies. Which is a very smart idea living in the backwoods like we do.


----------

